# We are feasting Tonite bwoys



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Haha! I love Ubers $6 for 3 trips. Really? A whole $6 for taking the pings no one else will?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Haha! I love Ubers $6 for 3 trips. Really? A whole $6 for taking the pings no one else will?


$9 non stop back to back surge for us now. We don't care about the $6 lol


----------

